# Please advise🙌! I need T-shirt designing modelling printing tool for website



## Igor Korol (Feb 4, 2021)

Please advise the site or someone else. I have a business for printing on clothes, I need to place on my website a function for modeling design on a T-shirt template and with its further order. who knows what it is called correctly and where can I buy such functionality?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

The term is "custom product designer" and you'll have 2 options
a) Pick one and accept its limitations.
b) hire a developer and pay a few thousand for customization to your needs.


----------



## Igor Korol (Feb 4, 2021)

TABOB said:


> The term is "custom product designer" and you'll have 2 options
> a) Pick one and accept its limitations.
> b) hire a developer and pay a few thousand for customization to your needs.


Some company already has texted me and they were offered me this product for monthly payments for $25 , but my mail was deleted 🤦🏻‍♂️ Can’t find them .


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Igor Korol said:


> Some company already has texted me and they were offered me this product for monthly payments for $25


Google it... 
Many options, none of them perfect. 
Just pick the one you prefer.


----------



## Igor Korol (Feb 4, 2021)

TABOB said:


> Google it...
> Many options, none of them perfect.
> Just pick the one you prefer.


I was trying, but it keep showing me 3rd party companies who can print for me... like a “redbubble”. The thing, I don’t know how it calls correctly, that’s why I probably can not find it. 
what is the name for this program?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Igor Korol said:


> I was trying, but it keep showing me 3rd party companies who can print for me... like a “redbubble”.


 You google "custom product designer" and redbubble is what comes up?
The link bellow may be helpful








Woocommerce T-Shirt Design Plug-in for Customer's...


I turned up many more products in search than I expected. Anyone have any recent experience or recommendations? I'm even having trouble finding feature lists on some of them, but that'll just keep those at the bottom of my list. EDIT: I should probably add that I'm not looking for a POD...




www.t-shirtforums.com


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

TABOB said:


> You google "custom product designer" and redbubble is what comes up?


 duckduckgo, swisscows and qwant search engines all show product designers, not redbubble

maybe op should try a new search engine to get more/better results


----------



## JazzBlueRT (Feb 22, 2021)

Do you have an existing website? Is it an ecommerce website? What platform?


----------

